# Subir y bajar frecuencia fundamental de oscilador a cristal



## asterión (Jul 11, 2011)

Hola amigos, necesito ayuda con unos conceptos que no manejo sobre osciladores a cristal: 

-Como se hace si quiero disminuir la frecuencia fundamental de un oscilador a cristal? cuanto es lo máximo que podría bajar la frecuencia?

-Como se hace si la quiero subir? y cuanto es lo máximo que se puede?

Que pasa cuando se pone un inductor en serie? o si se pone un capacitor en serie? 

Gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 11, 2011)

Lo unico que se es que poniendo un trimmer capacitivo en serie con el cristal uno puede modificar (correr) la frecuencia fundamental en un oscilador a cristal. Este ejemplo se ve muchisimo en transmisores FM con PLL, generalmente los Broadcast Warehouse, MTC, Veronica (?), etc...


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jul 11, 2011)

Hola asterion como estas, por lo poco que he practicado con osciladores a cristal no e logrado variar mas de 5 khz de la frecuencia fundamental con el agregado de un pequeño trimer  con un maximo de capacidad de 60 Pf al agregar un trimer de mayor valor este deja de oscilar, de esta forma he llevado un cristal de 9 Mhz a 8998.5 Khz, por lo que he leído el agregado de un inductor en serie puede desplazar hacia arriba y abajo la frecuencia del cristal, lo que si no se como se calcula el valor de este inductor, supongo que debe importar la frecuencia del cristal también.
saludos


----------



## asterión (Jul 11, 2011)

Gracias gabriel y mumish por sus respuestas, entonces debo entender que poniendo un capacitor en serie con el cristal debería lograr frecuencias menores que la fundamental y con un inductor superiores?


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jul 11, 2011)

Asi es asterion aca te dejo unos datos para leer sobre el tema

saludos


----------



## lsedr (Jul 12, 2011)

A qué frecuencia necesitas el oscilador ??

Porque tenés como alternativa los resonadores, solo que debes cubrirlos en una cajita metalica por la temperatura para que sea mas estable...

Un oscilador a cristal de quarzo nunca baja más de 5 Khz, pero si usas un resonador varía muchisimo con una inductancia comercial en serie de 10uH, la inductancia lo ''ablanda'' mucho al resonador..

lo podes hacer tambien con CI CMOS


----------



## asterión (Jul 12, 2011)

Lo que pasa es que estoy midiendo el ancho de un filtro de ssb con el mismo osiclador a cristal que usara el BFO, y estoy logrando poco margen de deriva. Hare algunos experimentos y les contare...


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jul 12, 2011)

asterion prueba un vfo y coloca un trimer de pequeño valor junto al capacitor variable y si utilizas un vfo  a varactor limita el voltaje en el potenciometro mediante preset no se si me explico.
saludos


----------



## ugt (Oct 5, 2011)

hola bueno he preguntado en otros hilos de como correr un cristal y creo que este es el correcto 
formulo la consulta a los colegas de este tema, quiero armar por desima ves un nuevo qrp para las bandas de 40 y 80 metros el tema es que quiero desplazar el cristal de sintonia  en ves de colocar un vfo que no son estables sobretodo en BLU y poner un cristal como mando general de sintonia bueno agradezco ayuda


----------



## gabriel77sur (Oct 5, 2011)

Hola Ugt mas de -+5 Khz no vas a poder correrlo al cristal dependiendo si el agregado es un trimer o una bobina en serie con el cristal, a que frecuencia necesitas VFO?


----------



## ugt (Oct 6, 2011)

gracias grabriel si me doy cuenta que necesito un vfo o un pll para este rango hf,  encontré un vídeo en youtube  motivador para armar un equipo qrp por eso mi consulta pero creo que lo mejor seria un VFO 
 vídeo


----------



## elektrocom (Jul 14, 2015)

https://books.google.com.ar/books?i...omo aumentar subir frecuencia cristal&f=false
en este libro hay tambien  mas informacion sobre  bajar y subir frecuencia en cristales , yo voy a probar abrilo y gastarlo un poco a ver si me sube mas facil , saludos


----------



## miguelus (Jul 15, 2015)

Buenos días elektrocom.

Manipulando el Cristal, lograrás moverlo de su frecuencia, pero en poco tiempo quedará inservible, los Cuarzos tienen que ir encerrados en una atmosfera inerte, normalmente Nitrógeno.

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 15, 2015)

elektrocom dijo:


> https://books.google.com.ar/books?i...omo aumentar subir frecuencia cristal&f=false
> en este libro hay tambien  mas informacion sobre  bajar y subir frecuencia en cristales , yo voy a probar abrilo y gastarlo un poco a ver si me sube mas facil , saludos



Hola a todos , caro Don elektrocom  seguramente despues que abrir qualquer Cristal piezoelectrico que tenga disponible en las manos podras veer que la lamina de Quartzo  es tan delgada , pero tan delgada que no es possible hacer nada con el a no ser ronpela ao meio y esa despues de ya  ronpida no sirve para mas nada. 
Se passa que mui antiguamente los cristales de Quartzo eran desmontables y su lamina de Quartzo era gruesa a punto de realmente puder sener  manuseada con las manos y polidas con un producto quimico denominado "Tetracloreto de Carbono" de modo subir su frequenzia , pero solamente  un poco , mucho polimento podria "matar lo cristal de Quartzo" para sienpre , haora para bajar un poco la frequenzia de resonancia  habia un truco de "pintar"  las faces del cristal con lapis de carbono , pero sienpre los canbios de frequenzia es de solamente alguns KHz y nada mas .
Haora si quieres canbiar un poco la frequenzia de un oscilador enbasado en cristales de Quartzo te recomendo que busque en la Internet por "Super VXO" que son circuitos especialmente desahollados a hacer ese tipo de función y generalmente son enbasados en varios cristales de Quartzo de misma frequenzia en paralelo y la variación de frequenzia es hecha con auxilio de capacitores ayustables y inductores ayustables tanbiem .
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elektrocom (Jul 16, 2015)

ja ja miren si me coy a poner a desarmar los cristales, eson miniaturas, si lo es un lio barbaro y como dicen no es facil llevarlo a frecuencia, no se como hacen las personas que fabrican casero los cristales, calculo deben tener alguna maquina  , ya encontre los cristales de 7,2 mhz que andaba buscamdo parael lm7001.


----------



## asterión (Jul 23, 2015)

Hola, échale una mirada al oscilador a cristal variable que utilizan en el ILER40. En la red esta el esquema y el manual de construcción.


----------



## RadioloKo (Ago 4, 2015)

Tal como se ha dicho antes, es posible subir la frecuencia de un cristal (Con un condensador en serie con el cristal) o bajarlo de frecuencia (con una bobina de Inductancia variable- ferrita-en serie con el cristal). También es posible disponer en serie con el cristal  una bobina y un condensador también en serie. 


Otro modo de aumentar el margen de desplazamiento,  es el de disponer de Cristales de la *misma* frecuencia todos en paralelo. y variar la frecuencia a través de alguno de los métodos anteriores.

Intervenir los cristales actuales es complicado. El método del "pulido" es poco preciso y el método electroquímico apto solo para quienes conocen ese método.

Los antiguos cristales formato FT243 son relativamente fáciles de "pulir". 

Para conocer el ancho de banda de un filtro a cristal, mecánico o LC, es necesario contar con un generador de RF modulado en frecuencia y de modo variable, más un osciloscopio.


----------

